# Doing A MERGING of my Tanks



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Getting a 90G Tank, that I am going to put my trigger and others in! Getting rid of my Percula Clowns and getting two Maroon Clowns. Now All i have for it right now is Those two clowns, My Picasso Trigger, My Goby and My Anenome. What else Should I get? I have room for some more.... Any Ideas? THEPACK I know you've done this on a larger scale so your Input would really help!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

seahorses









marine angelfish









pufferfish - or those cowfish


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Nope No puffers. They Are too Stupid. I had one. It Attacked My anenome. He was an Idiot. Oh and Inned thats why no Pic of the Month, 2 Of my tanks are down getting ready for the Crazyness, and the triggers tanks is stuffed with live rock


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thats OK - but what about the seahorse idea?

and my name is not Inne*d*


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah the old fast typing with no corrections. HA! You gotta consider it has to survive against a Female Maroon Clown and A Trigger! Seahorses would be screwed... Nice though!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I don't know much about keeping saltwater fish so please excuse me for having stupid suggestions.

how about a tang?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

What about some hermit crabs: they're quite unusual (to me, that is: never kept a salt water tank either...)
Or a small lion fish, or a moray eel, or a small salt water stingray or skate (sp?)
My personal favorite for salt water tanks is a large shoal of the same species, and perhaps a few solitary ones - a large shoal of salty fish simply looks great...


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I am hooking up a Tang. A Powder Blue Tang. SHould be good. Not a big fan of eels though


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

how about a clown loach everybody loves nemo


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah I am hooking up some maron clowns! I can't reply more beciause I am hammered........... HAHAH mY budduy is getting married so......... Well goods times that all I can SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

hey..hopefully you haven't merged these tank yets ...your trigger will attack the anenome,it will consider it food.it will also eat your goby if its smaller. with maroons clowns if there not paired up they will fight till the death.there the meanest of clown fish.without a doubt.they steak out territory and will guard it till death.i would .powderblue tangs are beautiful fish..but be wary they carry a heavy price and they die within a year if your lucky to have them last that long.there are delicate species and are prone to parasitic infections.i have owned plenty of them to watch them start off very good to within months stop eatting and starve to death.there are only three tangs that i highly recommand which are the blue tang,sailfin(redsea or pacific one) tang or yellow tang they are all very good eaters and have great survival rates in the aquarium.you could also get other trigger,there are a wide variety of them all they are all hardy fish..bulletproof to say.there alot of fish that you can add.just ask me which one your are interested in and i will give you the low-down on them.if not i know my trusty sidekick innes can provide a helping link.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> if not i know my trusty sidekick innes can provide a helping link.


just give me a shout for the handy links









and who is who's sidekick?


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Yeah that sucks about the Powder Blue tang... I guess I'll have to get a yeloow one. Oh well. But as for the Anenome, I doubt my trigger will be a problem. The Anenome is bigger than him, plus In this Salter water book about triggers they say that Picasso's are Relatively tame compared to others! I Figure one I get my maroons the Anenome will be fine. Plus I feed the Trigger like mad! But thanks for the Input. I will definatly go with your advice about the tang, although I am disapointed, the Only one I can get that you Mentioned is the Yellow Tang.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

theres is blue or sailfin around your area?just keep your eye on the anenome,triggers are mean and will take chucks out to taste-test things


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Well I went with the Yellow Tang! It looks awesome. Also a couple of Yellow tail Damsels. All i need Now is my Ocean Caught Maroon Clown and Bamn. All done.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

garybusey said:


> Well I went with the Yellow Tang! It looks awesome. Also a couple of Yellow tail Damsels. All i need Now is my Ocean Caught Maroon Clown and Bamn. All done.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Glad you approve! Good I didn't get the p*ssy tang... I will post some pics soon!


----------

